# Turboing my KA24 :P need help please



## okwerdz (Jun 26, 2008)

ok so i got a 95 240sx KA24, all stock except the suspension. I dont wanna go SR20 cuz i dont wanan get fucked by cops. Its easier to swap turbo than the whole motor. I dont need much Hp maybe like 100 or so more. Im looking for sum turbo set up for like arround $1-2k. can any1 help me im new to these. Wut do i 
need. Wut do i do about ECU? help wanted


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Start learning to do searches. Go to the following thread to start your search:

http://www.nissanforums.com/general-240sx-silvia-s12-200sx/92630-ka-turbo-thread.html


----------



## deenice2k (Jun 7, 2002)

Here you go.

cxracing.com: Newly Released Complete Turbo Kit for 89 90 Nissan S13 240SX with Stock KA24E SOHC Engine


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

A turbo made for the 240 should bolt on without much trouble, just remember to get a turbo timer.


----------



## woody240 (Nov 20, 2008)

Addition to question.
A 95 240 with stock ka24de.

1) If you slap on a greddy turbo setup, is there anything you should keep in mind when swaping the cams for something a little more aggressive?

2) What are some fuel management options for this setup? Is there anything that would be an improvement over what comes with the greddy kit that is worth the bucks?

3) I have been told the 95-98 240sx had an optional LSD. While shoping for a project car, is it worth looking for a car with the LSD or are you better off just purchasing it after the fact?


Thanks for any help.


----------

